# Those with red tiger lotus in their shrimp tanks, a ?



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I put a red tiger lotus bulb in my tank two weeks ago and this sucker has lost it's mind growing. There's nothing 'toxic' that will release if I trim it underwater is there (trimming basically the 'plant' off the bulb and replanting it)?? I have some fairly expensive shrimp in there and don't want to risk them by doing something stupid since this is my first experience with this plant. Also, for those that have it, do you try to keep it under the surface or does anyone allow it to surface to offer shade/cover? I love it but wanted to keep it under water but don't think my lights are strong enough to ever pull that off. So I'm on the fence whether to trim it and keep fighting it from going to the surface or just letting it do what it wants to do.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

I trim all the leaves on mine that reach the surface in my CRS tank with no problems.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I did some searching and it sounds like trimming it is ok and about the only thing you can do unless you want it blocking all your light by reaching the surface! I had no idea this thing would get so big or grow so fast. Oopsie! LOL!


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Lower light helps keep mine low growing.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

secuono said:


> Lower light helps keep mine low growing.


REally? Cause I've heard it's the opposite. Low light makes them seek out the surface while high light keeps the growth more compact.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

place a piece of slate 1" or so under the bulb and they grow smaller due to their roots being constricted.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I didn't know theirs plants you can't trim underwater due to a release of toxins is there a list of these plants somewhere? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree 
low light=tall plants 
High light= short plants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> I didn't know theirs plants you can't trim underwater due to a release of toxins is there a list of these plants somewhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There have been discussions on trimming anubias. Depends on who you talk to, some say it's toxic and will kill all your shrimp, others say it's not. I tend to lean heavily on the side of caution


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Lotus/lily are really better outdoor pond plants, they grow insanely fast and root insanely deep.


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine has grown very, very short since I have replaced my t5no bulbs with higher powered leds. Used to be a large bush now it's almost flat.


----------



## DrEd (May 13, 2009)

I believe under stronger light plants tend to grow shorter.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

DrEd said:


> I believe under stronger light plants tend to grow shorter.


Agree with most stems and runners, not sure if this is the case with lilies/lotus though, they will shoot up to the surface.


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

They say its roots spread everywhere and strangle nearby plants ,so they need to be contained.It is also said that it helps soften water??
http://richardbrown81.hubpages.com/hub/red-tiger-lotus-in-an-aquarium
I don't know what to do about this plant ,should I leave it or remove it? I have harder water and it would really help if what they say about softening is true ,but I didn't do anything about the roots.
Apparently there is a dwarf version of it ,Nymphaea Stellatta


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I've had them stay small under low light, and go nuts under high. Every now and then they'll try sending a leaf to the surface, and I keep those chopped. I think largely it depends on the individual plant


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

Kehy said:


> I've had them stay small under low light, and go nuts under high. Every now and then they'll try sending a leaf to the surface, and I keep those chopped. I think largely it depends on the individual plant


So the toxin release in the water when trimming is only a myth ,just like with Anubias?Also ,did it strangle\kill nearby plants?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

A myth. As any other plant, it will shade the plants under it.
The root system is not *that* huge: most crypts and hygros have much larger root system.
Nymphaea stellata is a diff species and gets as big, if a bit slower.

v2


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

OVT said:


> A myth. As any other plant, it will shade the plants under it.
> The root system is not *that* huge: most crypts and hygros have much larger root system.
> Nymphaea stellata is a diff species and gets as big, if a bit slower.
> 
> v2


Thanx for clearing that up for me ,I should have imagined it was because of the shading and not the roots. (duh!)
As for the crypts ,I have seen how long the roots can become....when I moved some Wendtii in my tank ,I thought there was a snake or something , a 3 leaved crypt with a root almost as long as my forearm.
It's why I was wondering ,how long could the Red Tiger's roots grow? Thanx again ,I really wanted a fast growing red plant in my 10g ,so I can leave the Lotus in its place.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

If you want your lotuses to stay fairly low and grow bushier, just keep trimming any stems (at the base) that grow out and reach for the surface. Eventually you'll train them to remain that way, with just the occasional stem shooting up.


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

discuspaul said:


> If you want your lotuses to stay fairly low and grow bushier, just keep trimming any stems (at the base) that grow out and reach for the surface. Eventually you'll train them to remain that way, with just the occasional stem shooting up.


Great!.Thanx for the tip!


----------



## Nemue (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a couple in my 55 gallon with my amanos, have to trim those suckers constantly. So far no ill effects at all.


----------

